# village green



## nickel (Nov 23, 2010)

A village green is a common open area which is a part of a settlement. Traditionally, such an area was often common grass land at the centre of a small agricultural settlement, used for grazing and sometimes for community events. Some may also have a pond, originally for watering stock.

The green is traditionally at a central location and provides an open-air meeting place for the people of a village, for example at times of celebration, or for public ceremonies. May Day festivities are traditionally located at the green, with the Maypole erected at its centre.

The common use of the term _village green_ reflects a perception of a rural, agricultural idyllic past. However the actuality of such locations always has been very wide, and can encompass woodland, moorland, sports grounds, and even — in part — buildings and roads. They may also be positioned far from the centre of the community, especially if the community has moved, or been absorbed into a larger settlement.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Village_green​
Δεν αναφέρθηκα στο _village green_ εκεί που έγραφα για το _tragedy of the commons_. Δεν θέλει όμως κι αυτό μια ωραία απόδοση; Το «άλσος του χωριού» δεν μου αρέσει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2010)

Εξαρτάται πού βρίσκεται το εν λόγω χωριό. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε την _πλατεία τού χωριού_, πάντως.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ ότι στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα αυτό παραπέμπει στην πλατεία του χωριού.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2010)

...
Επίσης η *αλάνα*.​ 
The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks






 
We are the village green preservation society
God save Donald Duck, vaudeville and variety
We are the Desperate Dan appreciation society
God save strawberry jam and all the different varieties
Preserving the old ways from being abused
Protecting the new ways for me and for you
What more can we do

We are the draught beer preservation society
God save Mrs. Mopp and good old mother Riley
We are the custard pie appreciation consortium
God save the George Cross and all those who were awarded them
We are the Sherlock Holmes Εnglish speaking vernacular
Help save Fu Manchu, Moriarty and Dracula

We are the office block persecution affinity
God save little shops, china cups and virginity
We are the skyscraper condemnation affiliate
God save Tudor houses, antique tables and billiards
Preserving the old ways from being abused
Protecting the new ways for me and for you
What more can we do
God save the village green


----------



## crystal (Nov 23, 2010)

...και φυσικά το γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου της τοπικής ομάδας.  Του οποίου οι υπερσύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις κάνουν τους ντόπιους να το αποκαλούν και "στάδιο", για να γίνεται η διάκριση από τις αλάνες όπου παίζουν οι υπόλοιποι ερασιτέχνες. ;)


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2010)

Δεν συμφωνώ με την πλατεία του χωριού (ή με "τα καφενεία"), που βρίσκονται στο κέντρο του οικισμού. Η πλατεία μπορεί άμα τη μετρήσουμε να είναι μεγάλη και να χωράει (σχεδόν) όλο τον πληθυσμό του χωριού, αλλά δεν δίνει την αίσθηση του χωρίς όρια αναπεπταμένου χώρου, της ανοιχτωσιάς. Το αντίστοιχο στα καθ' ημάς είναι το χωράφι (ή το λιβάδι ή το αλώνι) δίπλα στην εκκλησία *στην άκρη του χωριού*, στις παρυφές του οικισμού.

Μετά την Crystal: Βεβαίως η αλάνα, το γήπεδο. Άλλωστε στο common green μαζεύονταν για να παίξουν ποδόσφαιρο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 23, 2010)

crystal said:


> ...και φυσικά το γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου της τοπικής ομάδας.  Του οποίου οι υπερσύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις κάνουν τους ντόπιους να το αποκαλούν και "στάδιο", για να γίνεται η διάκριση από τις αλάνες όπου παίζουν οι υπόλοιποι ερασιτέχνες. ;)



A-O-Κέρκυρα! Α-Ο-Κέρκυρα!

(...τι τράβηξα τρία χρόνια με το "στάδιο"...)


----------



## Tonia (Apr 9, 2013)

Μια και το έχετε αφήσει το θεματάκι, να το πιάσω λίγο εγώ, που το κείμενό μου αναφέρει το tragedy of the commons (όχι, που θα το άφηνε....) ΚΑΙ το village commons (εντάξει, δεν είναι "village green", θα μπορούσε το post να μεταφερθεί στο νήμα για το tragedy of the commons, νομίζω όμως ότι κι εδώ ταιριάζει). Εγώ έχω επιλέξει προσωρινά το "κοινόχρηστη αγροτική έκταση". Αυτό το "κοινόχρηστη" γιατί πάντα μας παραπέμπει στα κοινόχρηστα της πολυκατοικίας και μόνο; Απόψεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2013)

Tonia said:


> Εγώ έχω επιλέξει προσωρινά το "κοινόχρηστη αγροτική έκταση". Απόψεις;


Απλώς θα προτιμούσα τον πληθυντικό: κοινόχρηστες αγροτικές εκτάσεις.




Tonia said:


> Αυτό το "κοινόχρηστη" γιατί πάντα μας παραπέμπει στα κοινόχρηστα της πολυκατοικίας και μόνο;


Και μόνο; Δεν θα το έλεγα. Ίσως δεν είσαι πολύ εξοικειωμένη π.χ. με την ελληνική ορολογία της πληροφορικής. Δες, για παράδειγμα, ευρήματα για κοινόχρηστος+υπολογιστής.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Η ταλαιπωρία αρχίζει με το ουσιαστικό *common*, που εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία *κοινοτικό λιβάδι*, *κοινόχρηστο λιβάδι* (και *κοινοτικές γαίες* στον πληθυντικό). _Common_ είναι και η αλάνα που έχουν οι δυτικοί στη μέση ενός χωριού ή μιας συνοικίας, όχι «κοινοτικό άλσος» όπως το έχει η Ματζέντα, αλλά υπαίθριος δημοτικός / κοινοτικός / κοινόχρηστος χώρος για παιχνίδια και αραλίκι. Έχει αρκετά _commons_ η Wikipedia για τον όρο και τις σημασίες του διαχρονικά, μαζί με καλές φωτογραφίες.
> [...]
> 
> Το ακριβές θα ήταν Τραγωδία των κοινοτικών εκτάσεων ή των κοινοτικών λιβαδιών...



Το _αγροτική_ θα το προτιμούσα χωρίς δισταγμό αν ήμουν βέβαιος ότι η έκταση προορίζεται για παραγωγική αγροτική χρήση, γιατί παρά τη σημασία του _υπαίθριου_ για το επίθετο _αγροτικός_ (και το γεγονός ότι το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει ακριβώς την «αγροτική έκταση» στα παραδείγματα γι' αυτή τη δεύτερη σημασία), η σύμφραση «αγροτικές εκτάσεις» με παραπέμπει πρώτα στην παραγωγική χρήση και μετά στον υπαίθριο χαρακτήρα της έκτασης, οπότε χωρίς περισσότερα στοιχεία διστάζω λίγο. Εκτός αν αυτό ισχύει μόνο για μένα ή ενισχύεται τόσο πολύ από την απροθυμία μου να χρησιμοποιήσω αμφίσημη λέξη - έστω και αν δεν απέχουν δα και τόοοσο πολύ - εφόσον υπάρχει εναλλακτική. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος όμως, άρα τη γνώμη σας θα την ήθελα.

Τον πληθυντικό _εκτάσεις_ θα τον προτιμούσα αν σίγουρα μιλάμε για διαφορετικές εκτάσεις, γιατί όπως γράφει το OED για το ουσιαστικό common με αυτή τη σημασία: 5. a. A common land or estate; the undivided land belonging to the members of a local community as a whole. Hence, often, the patch of unenclosed or ‘waste’ land which remains to represent that. *Formerly often commons*.

Αν προορίζεται για κοινή χρήση αναψυχής (όπως κυρίως το village green σήμερα, όχι ιστορικά), ίσως να το έλεγα _αλάνα του χωριού _ή _κοινοτικό υπαίθριο χώρο, _ανάλογα με το ύφος του κειμένου (ακόμη και _πάρκο _ή κάτι άλλο, αν ήξερα ακριβώς περί τίνος πρόκειται).

Υπάρχει επίσης ο _κοινόχρηστος υπαίθριος χώρος_ (που γράφει το GWord για το ουσιαστικό common και ο Νίκελ στο παράθεμα από το tragedy of the commons), η _κοινοτική έκταση _ή _το λιβάδι _και _οι γαίες _που γράφει ο Νίκελ.

Ωστόσο, για να μη λύνουμε άσκηση με πολλούς αγνώστους εφόσον μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε, καλύτερα να μας δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες ή συγκείμενο για το village commons, Τόνια.


----------



## Tonia (Apr 9, 2013)

Daeman, το κείμενο είναι αυτό (πρόκειται όμως για σημείωση):"The tragedy of the commons is a pseudo-historical story meant to illustrate the free-rider problem. In it, the meadow in a village commons was stripped bare of vegetation, because it was to each villager’s advantage to graze as many sheep there as possible. When everyone pursued their own advantage, the result was overgrazing and losses for all".


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 10, 2013)

Tonia said:


> Αυτό το "κοινόχρηστη" γιατί πάντα μας παραπέμπει στα κοινόχρηστα της πολυκατοικίας και μόνο;


Καλησπέρα
Επειδή καταλήξαμε να έχουμε συνειρμούς μόνο με αυτά που πληρώνουμε.

Πόσο τραγικό είναι να πεις: "..το κοινόχρηστο λιβάδι του χωριού.." ;


----------



## Tonia (Apr 20, 2013)

Eudokia, μάλλον στο "κοινόχρηστο λιβάδι" καταλήγω, έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω για αγροτική έκταση, καθώς μιλάει ξεκάθαρα για λιβάδι, και δεν αναφέρει αγροτική εργασία....


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2015)

...
Village Green - The Kinks






Out in the country
Far from all the soot and noise of the city
There's a village green
It's been a long time 
Since I last set eyes on the church with the steeple
Down by the village green
'Twas there I met a girl called Daisy
And kissed her by the old oak tree
Although I loved my Daisy, I sought fame
And so I left the village green

And now all the houses
Are rare antiquities
American tourists flock to see the village green
They snap their photographs and say "Gawd darn it
Isn't it a pretty scene?"
And Daisy's married Tom the grocer boy
And now he owns a grocery

I miss the village green
And all the simple people
I miss the village green
The church, the clock, the steeple
I miss the morning dew, fresh air and Sunday school

And I will return there
And I'll see Daisy
And we'll sip tea, laugh
And talk about the village green
We will laugh and talk about the village green


----------

